# Loader upgrade for older Kubota



## bayengines (Nov 13, 2014)

I own a Kubota 245DT tractor with original loader. It has been a real dependable workhorse for 18 years. Can I upgrade the hydraulics on this tractor to the newer single lever control instead of the two lever raise/tilt valves? Has anyone done it, and how?


----------

